# 8 Ball Liquids - Juice Reviews



## Silver (17/1/20)

Creating this thread to house reviews on the 8 Ball Liquids
This is a local juice line brought to us by Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hazard (17/1/20)

I feel it’s one of the best all day vapes going. All their juices are awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of the Tropical Pineapple Ice from 8 Ball Liquids

I feel very bad only trying it now. Bought a bottle from the new Vape King Illovo store when it opened after VapeCon last year. Got the 3mg strength. Akeel from @Vape Republic will remember that day because he was there and we had a nice chat. For those who don’t know, Vape Republic is an excellent local vape distributor and 8 Ball Liquids is their own line of juices.

This juice won the Vendor Unreleased Juice Shootout competition at VapeCon 2019, as voted by VapeCon attendees. So I was keen to give this a proper try and see for myself on my equipment.

Been vaping it today...

*8 Ball Liquids - Tropical Pineapple Ice 3mg*

First impression - a striking and refreshing pineapple ice. It’s a great vape and I will definitely vape more of this.

Wow, it’s lovely. Such a super refreshing fruity ice juice. I get the pineapple. It’s a bit sweet and a touch of sour. Not too sweet. Very nice. Then the cool icy part. More cool than ice. This juice is very cool. I like it. It’s got more cool than most commercial juices I’ve tried.

I’m probably not the best judge of how much cool is suitable because I love my Vapes icy  (I am told). But this one is very nicely chilled. A fresh cold pineapple blast. It leaves my mouth feeling very refreshed for quite a while after a vape.

There is something a bit ripe in the pineapple. Perhaps over ripe. It’s very slight but it’s there. It’s probably just my palate, it could be other fruits that are added. Very slight detractor for me personally, but I am really nitpicking here, it’s so slight it’s hardly noticeable and I only get it occasionally.

Overall, a really wonderful striking vape. I can understand fully why this won the Vendor Comp at VapeCon.

It vaped beautifully - dripping on my Hadaly - and I enjoyed it a lot. I suspect this is going to shine in a tank and am looking forward to trying that.

A big congrats to Akeel and @Vape Republic ! You made a great juice here.







PS - notice the 1st place badge for the VapeCon comp win on the label in the bottom right

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (17/1/20)

Its safe to say, these 5 are the only fruity vapes in rotation! I absolutely love the range and even though im close to Akeel, this aint no biased opinion!

Im currently vaping a 12mg mtl special order of the tropical pineapple and litchi and man oh man, its superb!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

Thanks @Jengz 
I know you like them
Am keen to try one or two others
That Mango Guava one sounds very interesting!

And how’s the grape one ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (17/1/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jengz
> I know you like them
> Am keen to try one or two others
> That Mango Guava one sounds very interesting!
> ...


To be honest @Silver when Akeel gave me the sample of Aloe Vera Grape my words were 'are you nuts? What the hell crap is this!', to date its safe to say its my favourite!

The guys at Vape King have told me at numerous of their stores that its their fastest seller.

A very different vape, nothing like I've ever tried before but man it is good! 

Also, the Pineapple Ice shines the best in the hadaly, I've had it in 8 setups and nothing beats the hadaly with the Pineapple!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

Jengz said:


> To be honest @Silver when Akeel gave me the sample of Aloe Vera Grape my words were 'are you nuts? What the hell crap is this!', to date its safe to say its my favourite!
> 
> The guys at Vape King have told me at numerous of their stores that its their fastest seller.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for the heads up on the grape, I am keen to try it out!

Yah, the Hadaly is such a great flavour machine. Not a big vape the way mine is set up but I find it to be very accurate in the flavour department.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape Republic (23/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of the Tropical Pineapple Ice from 8 Ball Liquids
> 
> I feel very bad only trying it now. Bought a bottle from the new Vape King Illovo store when it opened after VapeCon last year. Got the 3mg strength. Akeel from @Vape Republic will remember that day because he was there and we had a nice chat. For those who don’t know, Vape Republic is an excellent local vape distributor and 8 Ball Liquids is their own line of juices.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kimd words mr @Silver... We are honoured having you be a part of our 8ball fan group.

I'd like to also take this opportunity to thank the entire SA Vaping community for the massive support since launch in August last year.

We wish you many happy vapes with our brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (23/1/20)

You’re welcome @Vape Republic 

The juice is great and I wish you all the best for the 8Ball range

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard (20/6/20)

Hi guys. Is 8ball produced in SA or impotered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

Hazard said:


> Hi guys. Is 8ball produced in SA or impotered



@Hazard It's produced in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (20/6/20)

Hooked said:


> @Hazard It's produced in SA



I am having a guy on a vape group trying to sell it as a UK import. So looking for the facts. I know it is local. But he is ranting that I know nothing and it is imported.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## charln (20/6/20)

I have to agree, these are top-class products. 
I’ve tried many mango juices, and the 8 Ball Mango Passionfruit has now become my daily ADV. Superb!
@Silver I also pick up an earthy note in the Tropical Pineapple, but in my opinion it adds a nice counter balance to the sweetness of the pineapple. 

Congrats Akeel and the rest of the 8 Ball Liquids team, well done guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/6/20)

charln said:


> I have to agree, these are top-class products.
> I’ve tried many mango juices, and the 8 Ball Mango Passionfruit has now become my daily ADV. Superb!
> @Silver I also pick up an earthy note in the Tropical Pineapple, but in my opinion it adds a nice counter balance to the sweetness of the pineapple.
> 
> Congrats Akeel and the rest of the 8 Ball Liquids team, well done guys!



thanks for the comment @charln 

we are lucky to have such talented juice makers such as @Vape Republic here with us in SA and on this forum. 

our local juice in this country is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hazard (20/6/20)

Have to agree. Their entire range is awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

Hazard said:


> I am having a guy on a vape group trying to sell it as a UK import. So looking for the facts. I know it is local. But he is ranting that I know nothing and it is imported.



@Hazard He needs to get his facts straight. 8 Balls is manufactured by Vape Republic right here in SA and, not only that, it won 1st Place in the *Vapecon 2019 LOCAL VENDOR* category!!! See here for the results.

*EDIT:
I think that @Vape Republic needs to know about this. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/6/20)

Vape Republic said:


> Thanks for the kimd words mr @Silver... We are honoured having you be a part of our 8ball fan group.
> 
> I'd like to also take this opportunity to thank the entire SA Vaping community for the massive support since launch in August last year.
> 
> We wish you many happy vapes with our brand.



Honestly, I'm savouring the prize I won for special treats

during this lockdown.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex (20/6/20)

The Tropical Pineapple is fantastic, and sadly it's the only flavour I have in the range at the moment. I really need to try some of the other flavours out soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (22/6/20)

Hazard said:


> I am having a guy on a vape group trying to sell it as a UK import. So looking for the facts. I know it is local. But he is ranting that I know nothing and it is imported.


Hahahaha I can confidently state that @Vape Republic would be honored to hear that people think his liquid is from the UK, it most definitely is not!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (22/6/20)

My favourite in the range has got to be Mango Passion. @Silver i kinda think you will love the Green 8ball, i know you're a Guava fan and that Guava in there is superb for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/20)

Jengz said:


> My favourite in the range has got to be Mango Passion. @Silver i kinda think you will love the Green 8ball, i know you're a Guava fan and that Guava in there is superb for me.



Thanks very much @Jengz !
I need to try the guava
Noted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

